# Wendover.....



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone been out by Wendover lately? They still having breakin issues and stuff out there? Reason I ask is that I had to get my surgery moved back to April so I was thinking about a trip out sometime this month or next as one last hurrah before I become mobility challenged for the next 6 months. Are the bass all gone and its strictly Tilapia fishing or are there still some resident lurkers?

I know this is a duplicate from the warmwater fishing forum thread so if that one needs to be deleted or whatever, thats fine.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it Blue lake in Salt Springs WMA your are refering to? I don't know anything about the area and I heard Talapia and my ears perked up. I guess the crime is bad out that way or something? Kinda out in the middle of nowhere to be crime ridden I would think. I guess with the proper amount of guns and ammo it would be pretty safe.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wendover is out there... but yeah, its Blue Lake I'm referring to. Leaky caught a near or even record Tilapia for the state out there, but its not considered a game fish so no recognition was gained, not that thats what he was after. There were a rash of breakins and other encounters with "migrant worker" folks out there that kinda kept the fishermen and some of the divers away. Divers actually made a habit of posting a guard by their vehicles so valuable dive stuff wasn't stolen while they were in the pond...which is really all it is. Used to be some big bass out there, but they were pretty quickly fished out and competition with the Tilapia I guess really affected their new fish recruitment and spawning so I wasn't sure just how good the bluegill and bass fishing still was. I had also heard that folks were starting to see more aquarium fish in the pond as well... even heard of somebody catching a sizeable Oscar on a topwater lure, which while lots of fun I'm sure, isn't exactly the fish you'd be looking for out there. I also wasn't sure if there were still problems with the Hispanic population taking advantage of unwatched vehicles left in the parking lot so didn't want to make that long trip if it wasn't going to be safe or productive to fish there.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah that is bad. Sounds like with the rash of break-ins that it drove the anglers away for a while now. If there was some way to maintian security the fishing would probably be good since the fish haven't been pounded so they are sure to be larger by now. Well I am going to pass because I have kids and that is a long way to drive back with a broken window. Thanks for the information.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I have thought about going out there with a SKS strapped to my back and a couple 30 rd clips at the ready. I will wage war in order to fish.  All joking aside, I do plan on hitting it this year with a good friend of mine. We might have to take turns at the water, oh how times have changed. :V|:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, times have changed.
So far this year, I have read reports of theft at the new parking area at Mantua and even in store parking lots.

There are drug addicts out there just waiting for someone to give them a chance to steel their belongings.
There are illigals that are here making a living steeling anything that they can grab.
The list goes on.

Blue Lake is on the border of Utah and Navada.
None of the local law enforcement agencies want to protect people that go out there.
If you choose to go there, do so knowing that you may be at risk for theft.

Bottom line answer.
Be careful of where you fish and what you take with you.
Park in areas that can be easily seen and guarded by others.
Realize that there may be someone lurking and waiting for a chance at steeling your valuables.

It's a shame that this is where we are but it is reality.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with Grandpa D, but I would add, that I suspect, and emphasize, I suspect since I have no recent info., that bass an blue. fishing has basically been destroyed for 2 reasons. Besides the security problems, you have had the "locals" taking buckets of game fish out on a regular basis. The other, I got from TD that the Talapia are eating all the eggs and natural feed of the game fish, so, -----------------, where does that leave us? 
manzquad - Until you get some first hand info. about the current conditions, or learn some secrets how to catch those big Talpia, that you and "your friend" think about the distance, time and expense of going blind. :   
P.S. Yes River is right. Either one would have been a state record ( after measuring and weighting the next day) and also in many other states. But that's relatively unimportant, just a brag, since I didn't take the trouble to submit em for a mostly unimportant fish to Ut. and other states and it's a story probably not worth repeating now with conditions out there as they are.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

ahh...the memories. I acutally lived in Wendover for a few years (don't ask) and found some surprisingly good secret spots while I was out exploring in the mountains on South Alt93. My favorite was a small stream half the size of the cottonwoods that I found to be a spring. It flowed for roughly 6/7 miles and then just was swallowed up by the desert. I'm pretty sure that TU hasn't been out there so I figure that the BONNEVILLE CUTTIEs I was catching were the pure thing. Beautiful country out there, funny what you find when you leave the pavement.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

oh, theres also a place to fish for pike not far from Wendover, pretty fun too


----------

